# sshd seems to keep crashing.

## audiodef

Just set up an older machine to act as a local server for various things. sshd is in the default runlevel. Keyboard, monitor and mouse are not connected and are not needed, as all admin stuff I can do from ssh. I don't even need X. 

The last few times I've turned it on, I was able to connect, but within minutes, the connection was severed (by that, I mean no error or disconnect messages. I am simply unable to input text into the terminal I'm using and have to close it manually) and would not re-connect. Hooking up a monitor and keyboard revealed nothing because nothing would display unless I cold-booted the machine. 

I'd appreciate any ideas about what could be going wrong. This is a fresh Gentoo install, using the sshd that comes with the installation.

----------

## Dont Panic

You've probably already tried this, but I had a similar problem a few weeks ago, and swapping out the CAT5 cable fixed it.

----------

## audiodef

I just turned on the ClientAlive option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. Hopefully that will help.

----------

## Nerevar

Why do you think it is only ssh that is crashing? It sounds like the whole system is crashing if you're not able to log in directly. Possibly overheating?

----------

## audiodef

The system isn't crashing. I think I fixed it by making sure the sshd keeps the client alive. 

Overheating on this machine definitely isn't a problem.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Rexilion

Perhaps you could start sshd on debug mode so you can see what is going wrong:

/usr/sbin/sshd -D -d

----------

